# Lang Throwdown?



## seboke (Aug 21, 2008)

Sumosmoke came up with the idea in the thread where Pineywoods introduced us to his new Lang, (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=21797&page=3) so I contacted her to request her service as Supreme Knightess of the Inaugural SMF Lang Throwdown.  

Laurel humbly accepted the position of honor and suggested I take this issue to task.  With a snappy salute, I have accepted the task.

Initial positive comments posted by Capt Dan and Smokâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]n Steve looks like we can have a Lang Throwdown in the very near future.  I invite all Lang owners, any size or model, to participate.  

What Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m looking for in this post are potential participants, preferred weekend (30/31 AUG [Labor Day], 6/7 SEP, 13/14 SEP, 20/21 SEP, 27/28 SEP), and possible ideas.

What Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m looking at is a fairly big smoke, with each participant preparing a brisket, a pork butt, a rack or two of ribs (spares or BBs) and a whole chicken.  Intent for the multi meat smoke is to kind of give the atmosphere of a BBQ competition, while snapping the great lookinâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji] qview of all the Langs loaded up with meat.  Participants can create their own thread showing the prep, progress, and final pics, but the throwdown entry will show only one qview of the Lang loaded down, then one qview each of the categories plated up, and a link to your progress thread.   Not a lot of commentary in the entry thread is needed â€“ that can come out in your prep thread. SMF Members will be invited to vote with a 1st, 2nd and 3rd place for each meat category.  Points will be added up (3 for 1st, 2 for 2nd, 1 for 3rd) and a â€œwinnerâ€ for each category will be announced.  A grand total will determine the Throwdown Champion.

Just concept at this point.  I am very open to suggestions, so if you have any ideas, post em here, PM me, or email me.

Ken


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 21, 2008)

You and Piney need to enter a comp down here.   Solves the bragging rights (for Florida anyhow) and you just might walk away with some $$$. 

Just a thought.........good luck with the throwdown what ever form it takes.


----------



## willkat98 (Aug 21, 2008)

How do you get past the swimsuit portion of the competition, Joe?


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 21, 2008)

As with all aspects of the comps, it all comes down to knowing how to handle your meat.


----------



## willkat98 (Aug 21, 2008)

Got it.

That also explains the duct tape in your last comp photo.

Just giving them what they want, eh.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I'm not really a competitive person so I don't think competitions would be my thing. Having not had a chance to even fire up my lang and having never used a stick burner I think I need some experience before showing people how good they are or how bad I am 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 If the storm leaves me alone long enough to get some experience I'll be showing Qview often maybe too often


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 21, 2008)

Use it or lose it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Trust me........it will run in the rain.


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 21, 2008)

I try.  The Ft. Myers comp next month I am going to try out the Borat suit.

It is a bit daring, but I think I can pull it off and score well.


----------



## willkat98 (Aug 21, 2008)

Don't even want to know what your going to score _with_


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm not thinking about the smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




You know they say sugar melts but I don't have to worry about that one but they also say something else floats and I be a little concerned about that one


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL  Good point.  I suppose that explains why I haven't drowned in my pool.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 21, 2008)

Joe not to derail but have ya'll been getting a pretty steady drizzly crap rain there since like Monday afternoon


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 21, 2008)

No.......nothing.....not a drop.   

and for the record........this thread was derailed a while back.........unless the Borat swimsuit picture can be tied to a Lang throwdown outside of thsi thread.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey brother, you happy to see me or is that a stick of dynamite in your thong.....







oops, there goes that thread.......


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 21, 2008)

Both


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 21, 2008)

Uhmm, somebody say Dynamite?   Need any?  Pablo is telling me not to keep my dynamite in my firewood anymore:-(

Seriously, If this throwdown happens, I would prefer mid to later Sept just so I can get my kids off to school and stuff in the next few weeks.  

I am pretty open to any creative ideas you all might have, especially after you can convince Ben Lang to give the winner a new 84 deluxe!!!!
Is there going to be an incentive for this??  (something other than that thong?)

Steve


----------



## seboke (Aug 21, 2008)

Man this thread went to h-e-l-l fast!  

Joe, i'd like to enter a comp sometime, but would like to experience one first, having never been to one...  When's the Brooksville gig?  Try that suit in a Keys Cookoff!

Jerry, if we look later Sep, you'll have plenty of time for gettin ta know yer new rig, unless Fay is _still _around then.

Steve, I dunno...  Right now it's a throwdown between us two.  Not that it couldn't happen, just thought we'd get a few more interested...  Maybe not enough langs?  maybe open it up to include any big smoker?  Will give it a few days to check interest before putting more effort into getting a throwdown going.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 22, 2008)

The Langs will come, there has to be at least 30 members with em, maybe expand to reverse flows in general?  We could possibly get some more input on the contest rules or...........or.........maybe offer something real good for the winner or winners which may bring in the big boys?  If ya'all want this to happen, throw in your suggestions.

I was the last guy they picked for "captain" in gym glass cause of my big black glasses and my plush cordaroy pants and my geek sweater, so I am not much of a competitor either, but you know, BBQ rocks and I think this could be fun!!!!!!


----------



## capt dan (Aug 22, 2008)

Like I said, I am in! I have a championship "speedo" in the dresser drawer that will guarantee me the win!

I think the format and rules that Seboke mentioned will work for me. I do think that at least one pic should include the cook/crew that prepares the meal!

The date isn't a big  problem, except on the  6th and 20th of Sept, I will be a hired cook for different groups and chicken or ribs  isn't on the menu  at these events. So I guess I would prefer labor day weekend, or 13/14th of Sept.

I would bet Shooter rick and neens will  chime in and there are alot of other  Lang bretheren on this website.

Thanks Seboke for being the organizer.


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 22, 2008)

Same weekend as the Pineywoods get together.  

Butt.......the KCBS Plant City Pig Jam is 11/21 & 22.   That is a nice contest and would be a good one to check out that isn't far from home.


----------



## willkat98 (Aug 22, 2008)

Is the Key Largo event back on for the first weekend in Nov?

I was set too judge 3 years ago, then a hurricane hit.  No power from FtLauderdale down the coast, so I skipped it.

I think it was cancelled last year, but I hadn't heard about 2008.

You hear anything Joe?


----------



## fatback joe (Aug 22, 2008)

Didn't find anything listed for the keys.  Looks like Ft. Lauderdale was the closest to there that I could find for 08.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 23, 2008)

Common fellow Langters?  I guess the next step is to send a brisket to whoever wants to scroll through all the members to see who has reverse flows, and send em all a PM?----in hopes of some more input here folks----maybe, well, are we leaving out too many others?  maybe make it a woodsmoker comp--any other ideas?


----------



## seboke (Aug 23, 2008)

Good idea Steve; calling all stickburners!  Looking for big smokers, big enough to handle a brisket, a butt, a rack of ribs or two, and a chicken - all at once.  Looking at Labor Day weekend, or late Sept.  Have three interested in participating right now...  Check post #1 for the concept, suggestions are still welcome


----------

